# Riccia fluitans



## fish fodder (23 Mar 2013)

Has anyone grown this emersed? I'm just going to try it myself as an experiment and see how it goes, just wanted to see if anyone else has tried? 
Cheers


----------



## Balik1 (27 Mar 2013)

Yes you can . You really need to keep it humid . I am pretty sure I  had seen a few great terrariums over at dendroboard forum . 

Good luck dude


----------



## fish fodder (29 Mar 2013)

Balik1 said:


> Yes you can . You really need to keep it humid . I am pretty sure I  had seen a few great terrariums over at dendroboard forum .
> 
> Good luck dude



Thank you


----------

